# Need Help with a kettle element seal



## Davidb (8/12/16)

I am installing 2 x 2200w kettle elements in a keg which I am converting to a HLT, but I am having troubles sealing the element with the original seal that came out of a $10 kettle from Woolworths.

I originally got some rubber seals but since though that was not a good idea to have melted rubber with my wort.

What has other people done in this situation?

See attached pics.

Thanks in advance.

Dave.


----------



## sp0rk (8/12/16)

are you screwing the original backing plate on to seal it?


----------



## Davidb (8/12/16)

Yes I am using the original backing plate with the 3 screws.

2 issues I see are: 1, the wall of the kettle is thicker than the keg. 2: the keg is curved.


----------



## damoninja (8/12/16)

Tried a big fat round silicon seal?


----------



## Davidb (8/12/16)

Not yet, nothing like that at bunnings, next step is tradelink, just though I would see if anyone else had the issue.


----------



## damoninja (8/12/16)

Nah bunnings suck for that kinda thing... I was thinking ones like this, bigger diameter

http://kegking.com.au/silicone-oring-16mm-id-x-2-5mm-thickness-bs114.html


----------



## nosco (8/12/16)

Maybe try 1 or 2 tri clover silicone rings. Is it 1" or something in inches? If they make them.that small that is. Dirt cheap of fleaBay if you can wait for delivery.


----------



## nosco (8/12/16)

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/351528045789


----------



## Davidb (8/12/16)

Yeah, thats what I need, want to buy locally though cause wanted to do a brew tomorrow. the diameter of my opening is 40mm


----------



## sp0rk (8/12/16)

Not knowing where you are, try hitting up your LHBS to see if they stock keg king gear
http://kegking.com.au/1-5-inch-tri-clover-silicon-beaded-seal.html


----------



## GibboQLD (8/12/16)

Posted this in a few other kettle element threads -- I had a similar issue fitting a kettle element to a Big W stockpot:




GibboQLD said:


> First stage was fitting the element into the pot -- the thin pot walls made it a bit tricky at first, but once I *filed down the threaded posts on the back of the element to get more compression* on the silicone grommet that came with the cordless jug, it was tight as a drum and didn't leak everywhere:


----------



## Davidb (13/12/16)

Thanks guys, ended up slightly flattening the surface around the opening and now seems to be sealed. This will only be a temp solution as I was keen to get my first all grain brew happening. Will be looking at a better seal this week.

Thanks


----------



## Matplat (13/12/16)

GibboQLD said:


> Posted this in a few other kettle element threads -- I had a similar issue fitting a kettle element to a Big W stockpot:



How did you attach your NBR insulation? yours looks neat as, mine looks like horse shit because it's just held on with ratchet straps.


----------



## GibboQLD (13/12/16)

Matplat said:


> How did you attach your NBR insulation? yours looks neat as, mine looks like horse shit because it's just held on with ratchet straps.


Cheers! Just used some red duct/cloth tape I had laying around -- when I measured out how much NBR foam I'd need to wrap around the pot, I took off about 10-15mm and used the tape to pull the gap together so it'd hug the pot fairly snugly (since the foam is pretty stretchy), but still be easy to slide off for cleaning / whatever. You can see it on the right side of the pot in this picture.

Word of warning using cloth tape on NBR foam (at least for the tape I used): it's pretty much a one-shot thing. Once they're stuck together and you've applied a little bit of pressure, the tape will not let go of the foam. I tried to pull some tape off a decent sized off-cut I wanted to keep and it ripped the top layer off.


----------



## fcmcg (13/12/16)

for what its worth ,
You can always make your own "O" rings out of a sheet of silicon baking tray , from those theives at the major supermarkets


----------



## sp0rk (13/12/16)

fergthebrewer said:


> for what its worth ,
> You can always make your own "O" rings out of a sheet of silicon baking tray , from those theives at the major supermarkets


I haven't been able to find any perfectly flat & smooth ones for a while now, since Target stopped selling them
Admittedly I think they have some "cake boss" ones, but they have printing all over them and I don't want that in my beverages


----------

